# Apple Care? Nécessaire....?????



## vincmyl (18 Novembre 2003)

Voila j'ai acheté un Alu 15" a AE et il a donc une garantie de 1 an. Pour le moment je n'ai pas de pb avec (je croise les doigts).
Est il nécessaire de prendre Apple Care? J'ai jusqu'en aout 2004 pour me décider... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Pour un PWB, c'est pas donné alors, bon investissement ou pas?


----------



## kokua (18 Novembre 2003)

Oui, lis le topic suivant

http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&amp;Board=UBB2&amp;Number=573540&amp;Forum=All_Forums&amp;Words=11249&amp;Match=Username&amp;Searchpage=2&amp;Limit=25&amp;Old=allposts&amp;Main=552467&amp;Search=true#Post573540


----------



## vincmyl (18 Novembre 2003)

Je crois que je vais économiser d'ici aout 2004 et me prendre l'extension Apple Care


----------



## Telonioos (18 Novembre 2003)

t'as raison, c'est plus prudent

je vais faire de même dès que je reçois mon Alu15'


----------



## kokua (18 Novembre 2003)

Tu ne dois pas spécialement l' acheter maintenant.
Si les conditions n'ont pas changer ( renseigne toi, moi sur le site d' apple j' ai pas trouver de réponse ) tu as jusqu' à la fin de ta première année de garantie pour effectuer la màj payante de la garantie.

C' est un bon investissement car quelque soit le problème, il répare gratos ( il ya des limites qd même comme cette dame qui à sècher son PB au micro-onde ).


----------



## vincmyl (19 Novembre 2003)

Je vais la prendre en Aout prochain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 puisqu'on peut prendre l'Apple Care durant la première année de garantie du PWB


----------



## SulliX (26 Novembre 2003)

Il y a moins de sous-ensembles sur un portable. Et du fait de la miniaturisation, les pièces sont plus chères. Il est également plus difficile de les bricoler.
Donc, une extension de garantie me semble une "bonne assurance". Elle sera vite amortie en cas de pépin.
De plus, cela permet une revente plus facile au bout de 2 ans.





 A noter : l'extension de garantie Fnac est moins chère que celle d'Apple.


----------



## vincmyl (27 Novembre 2003)

Ok donc peu de temps avant la fin de ma première année de garantie, je prendrai l'Apple Care pour PWB. Car en cas de pb apres je serai couvert sinon ca va douiller


----------



## azerty (27 Novembre 2003)

oui, mais attention: ce n'est pas tout à fait pareil: pendant les deux premiers mois, on bénéficie des mêmes conditions qu'avec l'Apple Care ( notamment l'assistance gratuite quand on téléphone ) , mais après ce délai, tout en étant toujours sous garantie en cas de pépin, l'assistance par téléphone, elle,  *n'est plus gratuite* (47 , je crois, par intervention ) ...

alors que si on prend l'extension d'Apple Care dès le début (ou avant ces deux premiers mois), ça continue à être gratuit...

...nuance... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (enfin...c'est ce qu'il me semble... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## vincmyl (27 Novembre 2003)

Ok mais si on prends Apple Care après les deux mois, au bout de 10 mois par exemple; la ca redevient gratuit non???


----------



## maousse (27 Novembre 2003)

aucune idée, mais même si c'est "gratuit", le téléphone est surtaxé...

rien ne vaut les forums de discussion pour une réponse rapide et fiable( pour l'assistance logicielle tout du moins). Ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## vincmyl (27 Novembre 2003)

C'est exact, on trouve pas mal des solutions a nos pb.. mais je vais quand meme prendre l'Apple Care, on s'est jamais: un pb d'écran ou autre...


----------



## azerty (27 Novembre 2003)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ok mais si on prends Apple Care après les deux mois, au bout de 10 mois par exemple; la ca redevient gratuit non???



   oui, puisque c'est de nouveau ce qu'Apple appelle l'"Apple Care"...


----------



## vincmyl (27 Novembre 2003)

Oui c'est vrai, j'ai pas assez réfléchi hihihihi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









En tout cas j'espère ne jamais a avoir a faire avec Apple pour un pb


----------



## SulliX (27 Novembre 2003)

Quelques précisions du site Fnac :

 <font color="purple">Vous bénéficiez dune ASSISTANCE TELEPHONIQUE et dune GARANTIE A DOMICILE de votre micro-ordinateur de bureau à partir de la date dachat, pendant un an au minimum et jusquà trois ans avec nos extensions de garantie.

En cas de difficulté liée à linstallation ou la mise en route de votre micro-ordinateur, vous pouvez contacter lAssistance Téléphonique Fnac Micro-informatique. Si une panne matérielle de votre micro-ordinateur de bureau est détectée, celui-ci sera enlevé à votre domicile, réparé en atelier et livré chez vous.

LASSISTANCE TELEPHONIQUE 
Pendant la durée de garantie de votre micro-ordinateur de bureau, la Fnac met à votre disposition gratuitement lAssistance par téléphone dune équipe de techniciens pour toute question concernant linstallation et la mise en route: 

 de votre ordinateur et des logiciels fournis par son fabricant, pendant la durée de garantie de celui-ci,
 des périphériques achetés à la Fnac pendant la durée de garantie de lordinateur,
 des logiciels achetés à la Fnac, uniquement sils font partie de la sélection les Flèches Fnac.  </font>  

Le numéro de tél est en région parisienne, il y a un N° indigo pour la province.

La page des extensions de garantie sur le site Fnac : 
Site Fnac 

Je ne suis pas spécialement "pro Fnac", c'est juste pour info. Je pense que chaque garantie a ses avantages et ses inconvénients. Mais comme ce n'est pas sur qu'elle serve, j'ai préféré prendre la moins cher... (219 euros au lieu de 321 ou 441 chez Apple). Par contre Apple fournit TechTool...

Par contre, je suis d'accord sur le fait qu'on peut trouver la solution a pas mal de problèmes dans les forums ou sur internet en général. Faut savoir bien chercher...


----------



## vincmyl (27 Novembre 2003)

Exactement, faut savoir chercher. Moi j'ai acheté mon PWB chez un revendeur Mac, donc mon choix est vite fait: soit Apple Care soit rien du tout


----------

